# Painting inside the house, any one dislike painting like us



## Kadee (Dec 8, 2014)

We are about to start painting inside our home, and we hate painting but will try to put our heart in it to do a good job as we are not happy unless something is done right.
We are nearing 70 and thinking about putting the house on the market when we have finished painting as its to much cleaning,  some of is my fault for choosing White floor tiles when we had this home built 8 years ago.
We have about 80 square Mtrs of floor tiles  and about the same in carpet to keep clean as well as other household chores 
Anyone else dislike painting ???? Our home is 4 bedrooms, lounge, family dinning ensuite and normal bathroom and laundry so it will take us a while. We are the only ones living in the home and ist not that we knock the house about, that it needs painting  its when you build everyone is trying to cut costs and the paint finish was not real good when we moved in the home.


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't mind painting or any other type of DIY work. Like the fresh look when it's done.

Put on some music or a talk show on TV and before you know it task complete.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I would like painting more if I wasn't so fussy about how it looks when I finish. Everything has to be just so or I spend more time than necessary. God forbid I get paint on the moldings or door frames. I guess that is why I have put off painting the bathroom for years but will eventually get to it.


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2014)

That new Frog Tape they have out now works quite well for transitioning between wall and mouldings.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Kadee, you're right, painting the whole house is a massive undertaking if you want to get it right. It's easy to take a tin of paint and a roller and slap it on, but a good job takes a lot of time and effort, and that would be big enough in an empty home, but when you have to move furniture and carpets in so many areas, it's a huge job.

Take your time, do one room at a time, and make sure it's exactly how you want it before moving onto the next..nothing worse than several rooms half done.. good luck with it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

I have heard about it and will try it, Lee. Does it "croak" when you remove it?   (Sorry, it's early and I haven't had my coffee yet)


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 8, 2014)

I do one room at a time; unfortunately the results aren't perfect....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

Trouble with these older double wide homes is that when they were built, they wallpapered everything. Harder than heck to paint over as you must use a good base paint to cover the designs on the wallpaper. A lot of extra work involved. Got most of the house done, but a couple of rooms to go yet.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 8, 2014)

the wife just told me that after the holidays we are going to empty and paint the back room.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2014)

Painting is the one job I hate.  All the prep work and all the clean up during and afterward.  Painting ceilings is the worst. Never had much luck with the blue painter's tape. 

Had insulation blown in my walls 2 years ago.  Left some little round holes on exterior walls.   Should have painted 6 rooms, but have only completed 4.  I'd rather cover the holes with pictures than paint.   I really sympathize.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 8, 2014)

My retired brother loves, and I mean LOVES, that type of work or anything that requires "physical" stuff. He hates computers and absolutely won't get on one. Doesn't bother his wife to do physical work either. They are both in their later 60's. 

As for me, even though it took me some time to do it, I didn't mind painting one of our bathrooms for my wife. I had to paint it the same color it was b/c we rent, not buying or own. But, as far as "real" physical work goes, not me anymore! I love our computer and spend some (enough) time on it each day.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I have heard about it and will try it, Lee. Does it "croak" when you remove it?   (Sorry, it's early and I haven't had my coffee yet)



No, but it does sneer at you.....


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

:saywhat:  LOL......


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

Removing wallpaper is my least favorite job.  When I bought my last house, every room had at least one wall papered with the ugliest wallpaper you could imagine.  They must have used superglue on it or something, because it was the very devil to get off.  I had steamers, I had scrapers, I had jugs of solutions, I had little rolling doo-dads to punch tiny holes in the paper so that the solution could soak in.......the damn stuff could stand a direct nuclear hit, I swear.  I swore I would NEVER put wallpaper up for the rest of my life.  

My grandfather was a painter and paper hanger and he was an "artiste" at it.  This was back in the day when the wallpaper was PAPER and not vinyl backed.  You had better do it right the first time because there was no peeling it back and repositioning it.  Wait too long after putting on the paste and you'd put your hand right through the paper while getting it up.  That man was a treat to watch.


----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't mind painting at all because I don't do it. That's why they have professionals. They come in, we leave for a few days, come back home and hey, works all done and cleaned.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 8, 2014)

We are in the process of buying the paint, well we had already bought 4, 6ltr cans only to find out the colour is not quite the same as the colour we picked and still have in writing on the contract so we have been messing about painting sample bits then going and getting it tinted a little darker, the walls are not a problem as we are all of them it's the door frames we are trying to match as we don't need or want to paint doors. It's only a light off white colour as we don't like dark colours. My kitchen is blue bench tops with white cupboards


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2014)

We hate painting too, it's been awhile since we painted any of our rooms.  I like the Benjamin Moore paints, they seem to be a good quality, but I'm sure the prices are through the roof these days.  I liked the fact that they had tiny sample bottles of the colors, so you could go home and paint areas of the room that would be in darker sections, or light, by windows.  The prep and clean-up I hate the most, and I hate dealing with carpeted floors when painting the baseboards/woodwork near the floor.


----------

